# Something for the Farmers and metal benders



## Brent H (Aug 11, 2021)

About 12 years ago (while on vacation) I re-built 2 copulas for the large barn at my wife’s Uncles farm.  The Barn was built in 1914 and the farm has been in the family for almost 2 centuries. It was home to one of the premier jersey breeders in New Brunswick for most of the 1900’s.  
I had left drawings for the 3rd and last copula to be built, but, alas, it was not.  I started it on Saturday afternoon and got it about 90% complete by Monday.  

it has a pressure treated frame and is all capped with aluminum trim.
















the roof laps back onto itself and is held with clips.  The wood that is sitting on the frame is cedar with a beveled edge for the louvres.  They will be capped in red 

more pics to come….


----------



## Brent H (Aug 11, 2021)

The roof, once sheeted, then has caps on the edge seams and a nice topper.  Later the lightening rod will be fitted.












the Louvres are at a 45° angle and the bevel edge than is flush with the surface.  The back side is screened with 1/2x1/2 mesh to deter birds.




this is how I left it.  My wife’s Uncle and his son will cap the arched faces in white aluminum to match the other two I built in 2009.  The barn is undergoing a big “restoration” of sorts with the one end being under pinned with a new foundation and next year the milk house and part of the shop side of the barn will get the roof repaired and a couple new beams.

for a “scale” the bigger barn top copulas are over 8 feet tall and the roof facia of the copula is over 6 feet wide.  The smaller one is just under 5 feet wide and will sit about 7 feet above the roof line.  
Here is a painting of the barn:









Part of the plans I sketched out in 2009:


----------



## DPittman (Aug 11, 2021)

Nice work.  MAGNIFICENT barn.


----------



## RobinHood (Aug 11, 2021)

Very nice work! You use a port-a-bender for the aluminum shingles, or did you have the material custom bent?

All good projects take time. This is some serious barn repairs, wow.

Better half grew up in Nackawic, NB. Father-in-law was the main driver behind the World’s Lagest Axe.






She just got back from Freddy Beach visiting her parents.


----------



## Brent H (Aug 11, 2021)

Hey @RobinHood : we had use of a 10 foot bender (uncle’s sons father in law lender). Turns out it was the same break I used 12 years ago and when the rental company closed, the father in law bought it.  
We cut all the parts from 24” wide rolls of black/white and red/white.  Once the figuring out the bends I made up a couple jig boards to speed up marking and went at it.  

Rudy , it is truly a small world : When I first arrived a couple weeks ago we went golfing at Nackawic and stopped at the ANBL for refreshments. If we are there in the winter, we rent the Nackawic arena and do a big family skate/hockey.  Tremendously beautiful country!!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 11, 2021)

Beautiful old barn. We had to tear down the old barn my grandfather built in the 1920's,  a tornado lifted the roof 6".


----------



## Brent H (Aug 11, 2021)

Here is the fantastic pic my son took :





I think next year will be a couple weeks of stain and fixing all the busted trim - probably wrap in aluminum.  Foundation repair goes on Monday.  
I would love to have the place as a multi function shop - man oh man ….


----------



## combustable herbage (Aug 11, 2021)

That's a real nice picture and a nice project.
Yea you don't want that barn for a shop you'd never be able to fill it up


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 11, 2021)

Beautiful work Brent. Nice combination of skills you have there. That must have been a very satisfying build.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 11, 2021)

Beautiful work Brent. Nice combination of skills you have there. That must have been a very satisfying build.


----------



## Brent H (Aug 11, 2021)

Thank you @CalgaryPT, the two I built 12 years ago took a lot of figuring out to make it all click together.  In a shop, with super tools- could be absolutely amazing.  The fact they are well beyond typical “close view”  is a blessing - LOL.


----------



## RobinHood (Aug 11, 2021)

Sure is a small world. You seem to go east on a more regular basis than I do. Not used to the humidity any more, being in Alberta for the last 17 years. But do agree, the scenery is very nice in that part of the country.

I have a 10’ porta-bender that we used to make all the flashing and corners when we re-did the siding on our house. We also used the 24” rolls. Worked out very well once we got the bend sequence and angles correct. Sheet metal work is fun.


----------

